# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  کامپوننت یا یونیت حاوی فاصله بین شهرهای ایران

## فرید رادفر

با سلام خدمت تمامی عزیزان
آیا کامپوننت یا یونیت حاوی تمام فاصله بین شهرهای ایران موجود هست و اگر نیست برای ایجاد آن چه راهکاری هست . قبلا تشکر خود را از شما اعلام میدارم .

----------


## mrm0101

سلام . سازمان برنامه ریزی و مدیریت یه نرم افزار دارن که با استفاده از سیستم های جغرافیایی فاصله تمام شهرها رو روستاها و ... را داره . اگه این نرم افزار را پیدا کنید شاید بشه از بانک اطلاعاتی اش استفاده کرد .

----------


## babak_delphi

رو بعضی از نقشه ها هم هست
خودت میتونی درست کنی

----------

